# Want some extra cash? Love Android and its openness? Write for us!



## Sully (Jun 6, 2011)

_We have finally came into a position to pay a little money for the hard work some of these article writers put out. We are looking to hire a few people for a starting price to feel the waters of their abilities to write for us. Here is a list of some things we need from you:_

*Do you have a PayPal account?*
*Are you familiar with hacking and modifying your device?*
*What history in writing do you have?*
*Have you written for any other sites? *
*Why are you interested in being at RootzWiki?*
*What do you think you are going to bring to the table?*
*Please provide us with some info about yourself.*
*What device do you currently use?*
*Please send us a small portfolio of links and/or writings you have done in the past.*
_Our goal here is to pump goods back into the Android development ecosystem that has seemed to lost track, we are pure zealots in the light of Android, but unfortunately our staff, as the site is getting bigger daily, cannot make the articles anymore. We need a news team and would like to pay a little money for it so you can either pay part of your cell bill or give you the extra "oomph" in that new upgrade. Here is where we are going to start:_

*You will be part of the news team.*
*We require minimum of 15 articles per month, 25 max.*
*For regular articles $3 each, Breaking news $5 (Must be first to break big news)*
*No advertisements visible on site.*
*Private section to talk amongst others.*
We are hoping to pick up a few very talented writers for the site, and if you are as excited about development as us, then you should have no problem making the cut. We cannot wait to see what you all have to offer!

*Send ALL applications to [email protected]*

*Please contact b16 (Senior Moderator/Developer & Staff relations rep) via Twitter or send him a PM if you have any questions.
*
*Twitter

Member Profile*

*Sully,

RootzWiki Staff*

_An excited bootlader eating, kernel exploiting Android Pirate._


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Brilliant, I'll write if you can't find enough users!
Can't wait to see how this goes.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

I applied yesterday


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

what if you have no background in writing for any other sites etc. but your very interested in this? should you still apply or are you strictly looking for writing experience?


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohh goody! I'll apply!


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't have a whole lot of website article writing but I sent in my application. Can't hurt to try right?


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Guessing that the writers have been picked? I would have like a response saying no at the very least, or perhaps even acknowledgement email


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you guys still looking for applicants?


----------



## Ferman (Aug 19, 2011)

Are you guys still looking for writers?


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Im game as I've written for other sites and also done forum admin and moderation. Will only apply if there is a need at the present time however.

Cheers.


----------



## KathyForDummies (Oct 25, 2011)

Wrote a little something for old time DOS users to guide them to Android OS but afraid to share it. My grandfather was a well known author, maybe that's why I'm so critical of my writings!!

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

Is this open? I will definitely apply for this!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

We're currently not hiring, but feel free to send your info/resume to [email protected]


----------

